# toll roads in france



## 98401 (Mar 29, 2006)

class 2 or 3 ? we try to avoid them, but on one route metz-strasbourg, class 2 one way, class 3 the other, 36ft


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Yellowbeard .. 
Welcome to MHFs 
We never use French toll roads with the RV but that's an odd one .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98401 (Mar 29, 2006)

hi jim, your:re wright it is an odd one, i don't think the girl on the toll booth had seen a yanky rv before, but she still charged us class3 toll rates.  8)


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Yellowbeard,

If you are talking about an A class RV I would think that ALL French autoroutes would charge you Class 3 level.

The charge is based on the vehicles height,weight and number of axles.

Vehicle length isn't mentioned.

Most A class RVs are over 3mtrs in height with two axles so those points appear to fit in the Class 3 classification as below.



> Greater than or equal to 3 metres or gross weight > 3,5T : trucks and buses with 2 axles


See http://www.autoroutes.fr/voyage/pratique_classification.php?lng=2


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weights and tolls*

Hi

A useful link to the toll site etc

In theory then everything above 3500 kg is class 3 - so that is the likes of KonTiki's, Bessacarrs, some Hymers and so on.

I reckon they will see a camper though and just stick it through as a class 2.

I will no doubt have this theroy tested quite soon!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Class 2 or Class 3 they are still too expensive, besides it is much more enjoyable and relaxing on the N routes .. unless of course you want/need to do a zillion miles per day.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll roads*

Hi

Quite agree with Jim re the tolls and N roads.

Only problem is France is such a big place it is almost unavoidable sometimes.

I have various toll free routes to Switzerland in the little black book and am looking for one to Spain - where the roads are not too slow!

Rapide561


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We used toll roads to spain and back and was charged Class 2

We are 27ft, 5000Kg tax axle

Hugh


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*So does that mean............*

That we would be charged class 3 for the RV PLUS class 1 for the toad, or does the Smart go free :?:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: So does that mean............*



DaMann said:


> That we would be charged class 3 for the RV PLUS class 1 for the toad, or does the Smart go free :?:


No, they may hit you for class 4 .. 
This has happened to us with the trailer :roll:


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

just came back from spain 32 ft and got charged 3 all the way, quite expensive, but will go national routes when i get a route to costa brava from someone whos done it


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have to be the worst navigator in the world as although sometimes I plan to avoid them cant help but be tricked by the French sign onto them :roll:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

*tolls*

I have worked in France on many occassions and have driven both a transit van swb and a mitsubishi pick up and with both vehicles have encountered conflicting toll charges depending on who was operating the booth! Is there a way round if you use an automated credit card booth? Last trip to spain we kept off the tolls as much as possible (thanks Tom Tom)and had great scenery and interesting villages to see. This is why we have just picked up our first 'van. See you on the n roads!


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

We have been charged all sorts for a 38ft RV.

I always start any conversation at any toll booth both with "Hi" and "MOTORHOME PLEASE".

Sometimes it works and sometimes it does not. Some booths seem to have a height sensor on the approach lane which automatically, it seems, increases the cost.

Depending on journey, fast A to B, or meandering and sight seeing etc,. will influence choice of toll route or "A" road. I do wonder though if the toll is sometimes worth it re better fuel consumption and easy "cruise control" driving and overtaking, although I haven't done a proper comparitive test. 

Duadua


----------

